# Breadline Britain



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Local news had an article on it about how tough it is to be penniless whilst sponging benefits! Seems that its hard out there when you're getting free money from the government and surely there should be more handed out for these poor folk. (ah bless 'em)
They've only just got enough to spend on ****, booze, sky tv, lottery tickets and takeaways. It's just unreasonable.....................
I had to post something because by the end the piece my blood was boiling.

Here's the example they showed.

16 year old girl with a kid. She ONLY gets Â£120 per week of free money to spend. Her rent and council tax are paid for her.
She said that after she has got food, tv licence, electricity and stuff for her and her baby she only has Â£10 a week to spend on herself. She did admit that she smokes (well we all NEED a massively expensive habit don't we :x ).

So, first thoughts of mine:
Give up the fucking **** and get a fucking job!!!
If Â£120 a week of free money isn't enough for you you have another option and its one that all working folk choose to do. We slave our nuts off and pay tax so that you can smoke and watch daytime telly. Bloody hell.
I was shocked by how much these people get for doing fuck all and contributing NOTHING to society and yet they still feel hard done by!!!!!!!!!!
The world doesn't owe you a living.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sponging gits :evil:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

blood boiling is an undestatement , lazy F**KING C***S :evil: :evil:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Mde_TT.

Your falling into the trap that _They_ want you to fall into. :?

You say your shocked by how much they get for doing nothing. Id hardly call *Â£47.95 a week a lot! (*job seekers allowance)

I agree there are some lazy people for whom a life on benefits is a conscious choice they make. There are others (the majority in fact) which for a whole host of factors find themselves out of the job market. The longer their out of work the harder it is for them to get back in. Their self esteem takes a hammering and it turns into a vicious circle, they become genuinely trapped. Take that girl you mention as an example. I doubt she has any qualification so would find it very hard to get a job that payed sufficiently well that would enable her to pay a childminder.(trapped)

The example of the teenage girl is a bit of a cliche to be honest and shame on the local news for covering it. (cheap tabloid journalism) ((I very much doubt she had sky TV :? ))

People need to be helped back to work and not feel chastised for being unemployed.

The powers that be just love to turn working class against working class, they can do it so easily, i refuse to be sucked in!

Corporate fraud thats where the real fucking scandal is, and not some uneducated girl who`s got foolishly knocked up.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Mde_TT.
> 
> Your falling into the trap that _They_ want you to fall into. :?
> 
> ...


Fair point, well made.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Your falling into the trap that _They_ want you to fall into. :?


I'm not going to buy that entirely. The people we are dealing with are my clientele and I appreciate that after spending 14 years chasing around after the underclass of our society I'm likely to be a little cynical but the simple fact of the matter is that there is a huge number of people who don't work and have no intention of working - whole estates of families who haven't had a taxpayer to their name for 3 generations.

At one time I might have thought they were just struggling to find work - but considering in the last 5 years over a hundred thousand semi-skilled and unskilled Poles have managed to find work in the UK I do think quite a few of our indiginous unemployed really couldn't have been trying that hard.

I might be cynical, but then again I'm not wearing the rose-tinted spectacles of naiivity either. I know a hell of a lot of these people and know them well - and most of those I know* are *taking us for a ride, I assure you.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Can I chip in?

Bernadette works for a bank and she is shocked by the amount of benefits available/what poeple get. For instance one couple have two kids, never worked, rent paid (private rented 3 bed house on nice estate), council tax paid(approx Â£1600 annual) and they get approx Â£2300 a month free income all in. Why should they work? WTF

If bernadette gave up work (baby for instance) we would be a lot worse off than this couple :?

In fact, this income is guaranteed, so they can borrow money against it i.e a loan.

It wasnt long ago that I was going to be made redundant. Before I managed to find a new job I had sleepless nights with the worry of how we were going to manage. 
Do you blame the people or the system?


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

I just add my 2 pence worth

if they get these people on the dole to do jobs, for their benefit money like cleaning the chewing gum of the streets removing graffiti from building, cleaning our rivers, generally the cr*p jobs no one wants, then perhaps they might think I getting paid f*ck all to do these cr*ppy jobs, I might as well get a proper job.
Its all to easy for them to sit on the back sides doing nothing and getting paid for the privilege.
There is no other country I know that people like this can exist.
Did you know that the legal age for sex in Holland is 15 and there are far fewer teenage pregnancies over there than here, Why because they don't get paid anything if they fall pregnant.
These girls leave school get pregnant get somewhere to live and the whole circle starts again, if they got nothing then it wouldn't happen.
Why should us tax payers keep footing the bill for people who have no intentions to work.
there are a few exceptions or course people who really do try to get work.
but if you got no money and live poorly why have another baby then another.

Sorry rant over, my heads about to explode


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Mde_TT.
> 
> Your falling into the trap that _They_ want you to fall into. :?
> 
> ...


She is trapped by the money, and that is why. If our gov't forced her to re-educate and work and provided child care instead of cash...what would she do? If this had happened in the last 15 years, would she be a mother at 16 knowing she had to work? There are always girls who get pregnant young, but throwing them into a benefit cycle is wrong, give them child care.

With regards to immigration, I employ a whole host of Pole's etc and to be honest I had to employ somebody. If I had a choice of an english speaker with the same work ethic, I would take the English speaker first. Thus saving various misunderstandings. Perhaps if the classes we speak of weren't so lazy then there would never have been an argument about immigration.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

zarterone said:


> I just add my 2 pence worth if they get these people on the dole to do jobs, for their benefit money like cleaning the chewing gum of the streets removing graffiti from building, cleaning our rivers, generally the cr*p jobs no one wants


Mate, This is exactly what happens at the moment!

When Labour got in in 1997 one of the very first things they did was to introduce a system for the young unemployed. They called it the "New Deal". This ment that after being out of work for 6months every 18-24 year old was compelled to take part. On this "new deal" there were several options for the person to choose from: Back to college several days a week + a UNPAID job placement... Something else (cant remember off hand what)...and finally.... because the 1st 2 options above were over subscribed the vast majority were FORCED to take part in something called "The environment Task Force"...Sounds interesting hu?

In reality what it ment doing was precisely what you were suggesting they do. Cleaning up shit from public spaces. Jobs previously reserved for convicted criminals serving community service! Even the evil Tory's in their 20 years in office didn't introduce something like that!

......................................................................................................... 


zarterone said:


> wrote:
> Did you know that the legal age for sex in Holland is 15 and there are far fewer teenage pregnancies over there than here


Yes i did know this, i think its common knowledge.

This is entirely down to the British being totally uptight an embarrassed about the subject of sex. (Only that really isnâ€™t the case is it?) The fact that only in the last 8 years has hardcore porn been available to buy in licensed sex shops is a total joke, and disgrace. Do you know who sits on the British board of film classification? These Fuckers, so called moral guardians, are completely un representative of the public at large, and yet have to power to say what you and i see.

Fuck the ruling elite ! Fuck em good! And fuck em forever!!!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not defending the idle and feckless, but bearing in mind my background and previous employment, I can see how getting back to work could be daunting. I was given money, a pension and resettlement training to help me on my way, and with all that, I'm still struggling to find work. I've walked away from 2 jobs, basically because I was lied to about hours and pay, and more recently, the distances I'd have to cover balanced against how much travelling time I'd get.
Granted, I have to try and find a job that's gonna pay enough for me to ensure stuff gets paid, I can't claim any benefits, due to my pension, makes me wonder why I paid national insurance for 20 odd years :? and I'm really struggling. Far too many variables for me, I compare everything against the Army and on 2 occassions, the jobs and people haven't made the grade. I suppose you could accuse me of arrogance, but after being interviewed by someone who claims to be managerial, I'd like them to show some of it. 
I've wandered so far of the track now, suffice to say, whilst I agree there are a boat load of work shy muppets out there, there's also probably alot of people like me, that really want and need to work, but are finding it difficult to do so.
Anyone want to buy my TT  ?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

There are two fundamental problems here:

1. So-called "Child centric" policies where cash is available to take children out of poverty
and

2. Low wages.

The problem with the first is that by making it financially attractive to have children people enevitably do. Even those that can't afford to support them in their own right. This is why the government's policy to reduce child poverty is completely stupid. To stop child poverty, stop poor people from having children, especially 5!

There should be no child allowances or cash in any way, shape or form for parents. There should be free nursery care for all.

If you want to eat, work. Parents that can't earn enough, bearing in mind that there is a minimum wage (giving two earners a minimum of Â£400 per week before tax), to support their offspring should be helped by;

1. Sterilisation.
2. Having their children removed.

Currently there are vast numbers of jobs available, this situation may not last, but most of them pay the minimum wage. If you have children and all the extra cash that goes with it then you can earn more than this on benefits.

The government needs to use its imagination, although I fear it is too late as the economic cycle turns to depression, to break the cycle of poverty and start some genuinely joined up governing.

Most people that are out of work are either trapped into benefits by government policy or lazy. The government had a chance to sort this out once and for all when the economy was bouyant, now the spotlight is going to fall on this area and it too late.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> because I was lied to about hours and pay


Welcome to civvy street! :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

phodge said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > because I was lied to about hours and pay
> ...


Thanks, looks like I've alot to learn :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey!

I enjoyed our chat about this on Saturday 

I saw a news item the other week where some little single parent 17 year old chavette was complaining about her accomodation that she'd had given to her.

Made my fecking blood boil!

Anyway, me and Mrs Kentish had a great evening - be nice to get together with you and Mrs MDE again soon - take care mate!

PS
Painted my calipers :wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

It was great - thanks for a top evening!
We ended up rolling in at 0100!!

I've PMd you mate


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

mde-tt said:


> It was great - thanks for a top evening!
> We ended up rolling in at 0100!!
> 
> I've PMd you mate


Once upon a time we'd have thought 1am was an early night :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ag said:


> To stop child poverty, stop poor people from having children, especially 5!
> 
> Parents that can't earn enough, bearing in mind that there is a minimum wage (giving two earners a minimum of Â£400 per week before tax), to support their offspring should be helped by;
> 
> ...


See, that's the problem with Liberals, no strong views, always sitting on the fence.

Another idea would be to keep all the people with blond hair and blue eyes, then we could have a look at that nice country Poland, then............

:wink:



ag said:


> There should be no child allowances or cash in any way, shape or form for parents. There should be free nursery care for all.


Actually you are onto something here, again a bit extreme but as a basic premise it would encourage more return to work parents.

However what would happen if the kids were considered 'too common' by the nursery staff? Would we just have them put down? :wink:


----------

